
Netflix uses frame-by-frame ML to decide what you really want to watch - gopalakrishnans
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/netflix-uses-frame-by-frame-machine-learning-to-decide-what-you-really-want-to-watch-2017-09-27
======
sevensor
If the netflix recommendation system is a representative example, then mankind
has nothing to fear from AI. It bounces back and forth between shows-I-have-
already-watched-on-Netflix and shows-I-have-no-interest-in-ever-watching. And
it never recommends movies, even on Saturday night. Does Netflix still have
movies?

